# Blizzard in mid atlantic



## Bunky1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok what do you do with 30+ inches of snow in 24 hours. Came down too fast to be able to keep up. Horrible night, I had a flat tire in the middle of the Blizzard at about 12:30 am. Cold and wet but was able to finally change the darn thing. Tried to get to my shop this morning to check out the tire but was unable to get down the road. Got the truck stuck twice within the first 50 yards then decided to leave and try after the state plows out the road. We had about 25 inches on the road this morning. Just to much for this truck and plow. But I was able to keep our street clear but i worked all night and again this morning. Not many more places to pile snow and it looks like we are in for another 3 to 6 by mid week.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

That's why I have no idea why people want 2' snow storms. They are only good for the guy that has 3 hours work. He can keep up. We had 18" March 08. Started friday night and gave us time to get everything done by monday. Sure wasn't fun.


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

That sucks....I guess my thoughts are put on chains take your time and don't stress..I know the last time we had a huge storm seems like I had more calls from people I never heard of cuz their plow guys broke down ect.. All you can do is your best and hope all goes well


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cet;990411 said:


> That's why I have no idea why people want 2' snow storms. They are only good for the guy that has 3 hours work. He can keep up. We had 18" March 08. Started friday night and gave us time to get everything done by monday. Sure wasn't fun.


I concur with Cet, you get nowhere with them types of storms.

As for 30 inches just bang away at it, But don't abuse your truck get them open enough and charge for loader service.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I'll take a storm like this any day! Yeah the headaches will come but there is a ton of money to make for a week straight.


----------



## Bunky1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks like we are in for another 12 inch plus by mid week. Now where are we going to put the rest of the white stuff??? Any suggestions on how to plow the 2 foot plus snowed in driveway? With this much snow I keep getting stuck and spend most of my time getting unstuck. Can't push straight ahead for to far before it gets too high and can't push to the side either. I have had a few people call after the snow and want their drives pushed but I know that I am over matched. I think the only way to accomplish clearing a high snow after the fact is by using a loader service. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Ed


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

try putting the blade halfway down and take about a foot off the top the go back and drop the plow all the way..... once you clear one path you can take little chunks at a time.


----------



## MBrooks420 (Dec 19, 2004)

If you are going to be plowing seriously deep snow, especially for money, you are going to need to invest in some chains. Constantly getting stuck will eat all your profits, make you look unqualified, and beats on you vehicle. Chain up, add some more weight, and chip away at it. What kind of truck do you have, and what plow setup?


----------



## Bunky1 (Jan 28, 2010)

MBrooks420;991531 said:


> If you are going to be plowing seriously deep snow, especially for money, you are going to need to invest in some chains. Constantly getting stuck will eat all your profits, make you look unqualified, and beats on you vehicle. Chain up, add some more weight, and chip away at it. What kind of truck do you have, and what plow setup?


The trucks that I have are F350 with Standard Duty Boss, Chevy 1 Ton with Standard Duty Boss and my latest is a 1500 Dodge Ram with a Snow Dogg MD75. The bigger trucks we have less problems then the smaller Dodge. As far as skimming goes this is ok to a certian extent but with 30+ inches I still get stuck. Really do not have any problems with lots just Driveways. As far as chains go I think that the chains would only cause me to get stuck deeper. I just need to be more aware of the final stack push. This is where I usually get piled up and then I need to shovel around the wheels.
Also this is not my first Rodeo. I was plowing since the late 70's.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sounds like your running up the pile. The snow will melt fast there so don't worry to much about it.


----------



## Bunky1 (Jan 28, 2010)

On the Dodge I am using about 650# pounds of ballast and around 700# pounds on the other trucks.


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like you might be getting buried again down there. Are most lots and drives clear from the blizzard over the weekend?


----------



## Bunky1 (Jan 28, 2010)

mansf123;992611 said:


> Looks like you might be getting buried again down there. Are most lots and drives clear from the blizzard over the weekend?


No... You don't understand If we get more then 6" the State just shuts down. Some people in Baltimore and Washington D.C. haven't seen a plow since this whole mess started. In the out lying areas looks like most people have their drives cleared but the roads are another story. Businesses are mostly cleared enough to be open but getting their people to work is another story. Then we are having another problem. Alot of the Plow pushers are not looking ahead. They are doing crappy work and not looking ahead. Pushing too big of loads then not pushing them far enough out of the way so when they push a second time or third or more they are running out of room. Leaving the customer with piles upon piles of frozen snow that cannot be managed unless they are loaded away. I have had numerous calls on this alone over the last couple of days. These customers are looking for someone to repair the damage that has been done. Now another storm today thru Wednesday. And on top of all this many people are without power. This ought to be good. Ed


----------

